
New Python GUI Framework Built on DearImGui - Jhchimaira14
https://github.com/RaylockLLC/DearPyGui
======
Jhchimaira14
We'd love some feedback!

~~~
sevensor
Interesting project! In a past life I worked on a project that used PyQt; on
the one hand, I enjoyed using a very mature toolkit with lots of features, but
on the other hand the Qt way of doing things often clashed with the Python way
of doing things and I longed for something simpler.

What's the OpenGL situation like? The project I speak of used some hand-
written OpenGL shaders. One of the things I appreciated about Qt was that you
could ask it for an OpenGL window, and it just worked. (For values of "just
works" that include cursing for hours at a black screen but eventually
convincing it to draw triangles.)

~~~
Jhchimaira14
At the moment we don't open up the shaders or any of the GPU related backend
details. Mostly because we are using different rendering API's for different
OSs. OpenGL3 for Linux, Directx11 for windows, and Metal of mac. However, in
the near future (specifically as we add a 3D widget) we will begin exposing
it! I appreciate the comment! We'd love as much feedback as possible.

